# HELP! I need a new washer, and the connection is corroded solid!



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Is there a way to dissolve the corrosion, so that the hose can be removed without breaking the pipe?


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Is the faucet metal? You should be able to do it with 2 channel lock pliers or vice grips. Put one on the faucet (to avoid twisting the plumbing) and the other on the hose connector collar.


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

coca cola or wd 40-either should relieve the corrosion enough to get the hose loose. just remember to turn off the water first!


----------



## wilderness1989 (Feb 23, 2006)

If you use Vise-Grips use them on the faucet a ways back from the hose fitting. If you clamp the hose fitting too tight you are defeating your purpose and may deform it and make it tighter. Try using a wire brush to remove any corrosion you can and then soak it with penetrating oil (maybe several applications will be required), let it set overnight and soak it again before you try to remove the fitting. Sometimes if you try to loosen it and then tighten it back in forth the rocking action will let the oil have a better chance of penetrating. When you install the new hose put a little grease (White Lube of Vaseline type stuff) on the threads to keep it from corroding next time.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Try soaking a rag in vinegar or CLR and wrap the fitting with it. Leave it on 5-10 minutes and much of the corroded material should be loosened.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Wilderness' suggestions are pretty much what we do. Our favorite brands of penetrating oils are PB Blaster and Gibbs. Keep working at the connection with your tools, loosening it as you go along. Sometimes, a well-placed WHACK with a hammer is helpful (not too hard, or you could break the connectors).

Also, if you're comfortable using one, heating the connection with a propane torch can help get things loosened up.

Good luck! Let us know how it turns out for you!

Pony!


----------



## Drizler (Jun 16, 2002)

WD 40 is ok but far from a penetrating oil. Stick with PB BLASTER or CRC if its rusted. In your case its probably mineral build up. Soaking in vinegar should free it and a nice set of VISE GRIPS , the big 10" ones should do you . If you don't have any you should get a pair as they are indispensable. Don't grip it too tight either and make sure you get the center rounded teeth section fully engaged. You are looking for the most surface contact area. It should come right off. If the steel end on the hoses is nasty or bent by the vise grips do yourself a favor and get new ones. They are cheap at Wallyworld and you won't worry about it leaking and causing problems later on. You should always toss out rusty corroded connections when you remove them if its possible or you will be faced with worse headaches later.


----------

